# Mule rides in the grand canyon



## horseluver250

1. Unless 90 pounds is a typo, I see no reason why a mule would have any sort of problem carrying you lol. The average adult is a lot heavier!

2. If you feel comfortable wearing a helmet then wear it, who cares what everyone else is doing. 

3. Never did it, but saw some videos on youtube of some of the trails, looked scary to me!

4. There are probably people there that have never ridden so I am sure the animals are safe enough especially for someone with a little experience.

5. I am not sure if they provide anything. I'd bring a water bottle with a loop strap on it to hang over the horn in case they don't have any packs for it. And probably a couple small snacks. 

6. Mules are very sure footed. They are used to walking the trail. It would be too much of a liability for them to allow visiters to ride animals that couldn't handle the trails.


----------



## Celeste

Even if it is a typo and you meant 190 pounds, the mule will do fine. That's why they use mules. They can carry a lot a long way. They are also surefooted. I always wanted to do one of those rides, but I am so scared of extreme cliff drop offs. Wow. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Cacowgirl

My friend did this a couple of years ago-if you don't already have reservations-it's not too likely you can just arrive & get a mule that day! It's quite pricey, & no riding experience is needed, BUT,the mules will get in a line & you may not change their position just because you want to ride w/friends/family. The guides & the rules MUST be followed, & there are 2 or 3 opportunities to back out before the descent is started. They have a list of things you might want to take, so check it out online-things like hat, sunscreen, etc.


----------



## Bridgertrot

Cacowgirl said:


> My friend did this a couple of years ago-if you don't already have reservations-it's not too likely you can just arrive & get a mule that day! It's quite pricey, & no riding experience is needed, BUT,the mules will get in a line & you may not change their position just because you want to ride w/friends/family. The guides & the rules MUST be followed, & there are 2 or 3 opportunities to back out before the descent is started. They have a list of things you might want to take, so check it out online-things like hat, sunscreen, etc.


This! I went to the Grand Canyon many years back on a spontaneous trip. We thought it'd be cool to do the mule rides to we asked about doing it. They said they had a year long waiting list! It's on my bucket list to do one of these days.


----------



## Silent one

I did this! It was awesome. The mules are extremely well trained. You don't have to do anything much, just sit there and enjoy the ride. We had people with us who had never been on a horse or mule in their life and they did fine. They stop the mules quite often to let them rest. 

If you are taking the 3 hour ride you are likely doing the halfway trip, instead of going down to Phantom Ranch. They will give you a riding crop because the only thing is the mules can tend to lollygag. Then the trail boss will have you tap them if they do to make them catch up to the others.

You will be given canteens and every time you stop they will tell you to drink. Do so even if you are not thirsty, the dry heat will dehydrate you fast. Don't be surprised when you get to the halfway point and stop for lunch, they will take a water hose and drench you, the mule, the saddle and everything. You will dry quickly, LOL! but that water is cold. 

Have fun and take lots of pictures and videos, the scenery is awesome. 

Oh and by the way, the weight limit I think is 190 pounds.


----------



## breyerhorse95

Mules are amazing...they can carry a tremendous amount over long distances and on rough terrain...


----------



## waresbear

THIS is on my my bucket list. Please, please post pics!!!


----------



## Corporal

Wear the helmet! Sometimes we forget what can happen when we don't. My good friend, who has been training for decades just posted on FB that a 12'hh pony threw her. She broke her collar bone, cracked a rib, and now has a concussion bc she wasn't wearing her helmet. She won't be able to ride anything for at least 6 weeks, and doctors recommend about 6 months to insure a full heal.
Remember, too that once the helmet cracks protecting your head (and brains!), *you replace it with a new one.*
Forgot about anyone who thinks it looks funny. Just tell them that if they rode horses they would be wearing one, too.


----------



## Corporal

It's great that they train the mules to stop facing the canyon so as to keep non-riders from falling off of them backwards. I understand it's a little pricey. Takes LOTS of pictures, if you can, and give us an "after-action report." =D


----------



## CMC

Ditto on the necessity of the helmet. I will never ride without one. My friend, who is a very experienced rider, was on a ride in the mountains and her daughter didn't want to wear her helmet. She took it, and it was easier to carry on her head. Lo and behold, a mountain lion went by, and she was thrown. Her head hit a rock, but the helmet saved her. First time she had a helmet on! She never rides without one, either. In fact, I believe her whole family is sold on helmets now.


----------



## smrobs

1. How good is a mules endurance? I weigh about 90 pounds. So a 3 hour trip + a western saddle and 90 pound rider, = disaster?

A mule's endurance is a lot better than a horse's. A mule can go for _days_ after a horse already died from exhaustion (an exaggeration...but not really). Mules are capable of carrying much more weight than a horse of comparable size as well. I weigh about 130, plus my 43 pound western saddle and total weight when I ride is ~175. I am currently riding a mule that is likely the same general size that you'll be riding (about 13.2 and maybe 700 pounds). He can carry me all day long (literally 8+ hours) and still have enough spitfire to try to poot me off when something scares him.

Oh, and don't let that scare you, I'm breaking this mule to ride and he's only been ridden about 20 times. That's why he acts up and spooks. Those mules that they use in the canyon will be much better broke and experienced.

2. Should I wear a helmet I noticed that NO ONE was wearing a helmet. ( But I guess that is because they are not horse people :lol: )

Only if you want to. If you would feel more comfortable in a helmet, then by all means, wear one. Don't concern yourself with what everyone else is doing.

3. Has anyone ever done this before? I have no idea of what to expect.

I've never rode the Grand Canyon (I'm terrified of heights:wink::lol, but I've ridden some pretty rough country. Just stick with your mule, he'll take care of himself and you'll be okay so long as you stay with him.

4. I have been riding for about 6 months now, so I should have enough experience, right?

You betcha. Most the folks they get down there have never even _seen_ an equine before, let alone ridden one. 

5. What should I bring on the ride?

Water is never a bad idea, especially considering the heat and the time of year. I would invest in some sort of light colored hat to keep your head from getting too hot (and it would lower your risk of sunburning your face). I would wear long pants and proper footwear. If you would want to, you could probably take a snack bar as well, just in case.

6. Do you think the mule would have any trouble with footing?

Mules are notoriously more sure footed than horses. They can safely walk on a narrower ledge and never put a foot wrong. At times it may feel like they are walking especially close to the edge if the wall is close, but I can _guarantee _you that the mule won't fall. Where mules get along fine and horses have problems is that, on a narrow ledge, horses will crowd the wall trying to get away from the drop-off. When they do that, they overbalance and lose track of their footing. A mule keeps his body where it needs to be to ensure good footing.




Just go along and have fun. Oh, and take pictures and share with those of us who are too cowardly to ever do something like that. I'd try it and my mule would be fine, but I'd faint and fall down the wall of the canyon or something :rofl:.


----------



## goneriding

I read where there is a 200 pound weight limit. I would do it, :lol:might have to bring a change of under garments. I would want to go all the way to the bottom. Life is short, go for it!


----------



## goneriding

Grand Canyon mule rides drastically cut - USATODAY.com


----------



## Corporal

goneriding said:


> Grand Canyon mule rides drastically cut - USATODAY.com


HERE we go again, dealing with the Environmentalist Wackos, who are NOT conservationists, teaming up with hikers to complain about mule manure. The hikers should beware bc these government park workers want EVERYBODY to get kicked out of our national parks bc, they SAY, humans are ruining the environment of the Grand Canyon (and ALL of our wilderness places.) We pay their salaries with our taxes. I'm sick of it. I've been hearing this for DECADES. The ONLY reason I would agree with minimizing or curtailing these rides, would be if the mules were suffering, and we know this is not the case.


----------



## goneriding

If the mules get cut, the hikers should be cut as well. Fair is fair. There was a comment on the article and someone said, "The economy is so bad even the mules are getting laid off!" I had to chuckle!


----------



## mernie

This has been a life long dream of mine. I want to do the overnighter. There is an official park video of the mule ride, narrated by Wilford Brimley. I would think you can watch it on YouTube. It is really good and also goes into a bit of the history of that part of the canyon and the role that mules have played there. Mules are sure footed and are "thinkers", commonly confused with being stubborn, they will assess a situation and won't go where they are not comfortable. A good riding mule is a treasure. These mules are a dude string of course and could do this ride backwards in theri sleep, but considering the slope and narrow paths, that suits me fine!! In all the years these rides have been going on, it is noted that there has never been a loss of life. Have a wonderful time and do report back. Lots of us wish we were coming along for the ride!!


----------



## HagonNag

Erosion caused that canyon, the mules aren't going to have any appreciable impact. I really believe that somebody important just got ticked at the mule manure. Sheesh... More unemployed mules!! (and their staff!)


----------



## DarkHorseDream

they all get farrier service very regularly and get expensive special shoes that make up for any frost they might step on. they operate pretty much year round and sometimes have to clear frost or snow out. no one has gone over the edge! they stamina is insane... like no horse in your local barn  also... a tip... don't "ride" the critter. just sit in a 100% passive seat and let him move your body. the people who are experienced riders "move" or "ride" them and are sore and in pain. the non-riders just sit like a sack of potatoes and are not sore (but i bet their groins are pulled like crazy the next day) !! these things i heard right from the owner of the operation himself. he said every day there's that ONE tourist going on the tour where he thinks "oh man this might be bad" but nothing ever happens! he said no one has been injured in the ~60 (i think) years he's been there, and none that he knows of before that. i want to do this so bad!!!!!!


----------



## Corporal

If they knew anything about soil conservation, they'd hire someone to collect the mule manure and use it for gardening. Read, Dirt: The Erosion of Civilization, one of the few _sensible_ books about what harm people have done to themselves.


----------



## biosword

how much are Mules goin for right now?


----------



## biosword

they are great work animals too


----------



## biosword

gotta love how the Mule is sooo underated nowadays.


----------



## loveduffy

I did the grand canyon ride to the ranch and it was amazing if you get the chance to do it take it


----------



## Amir

I did an hour mule ride when I was there in 2010 along the rim of the canyon. Only reason I didn't do a longer one is because I was going to run out of time as I spent the morning hiking.
They didn't even have helmets to offer people which I thought was strange. In Australia you can't go on one of those kind of rides without approved helmet and boots.
I'd never even seen a mule until that day and I rather like them. I've been a little temped to buy one but I'm wondering how a mule would go with eventing!

It was well worth the short ride I did, so can only imagine how amazing the 3 hour ride would be.

Just for some fun, here's me on a lovely little mule!


----------



## RiverBelle

I was told by an old horsemen that I trained under that mules are more surefooted than horses because they are able to see all the way around them instead of just their sides with blind spots like horses. If this is true or not, I don't know but I DO know that mules have always been better for trails rides than horses - always seemed to know where to put their feet.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

I always wanted to go on a Grand Canyon ride...

However I get nightmares of riding and then rocks gave in on a mountain and I fell...And died...LOL.


----------

